#   . -

## zak1c

!

     Android- . -   ,     :
1.   (    )
2.   (   )

 :      ?

----------


## .

*zak1c*,        )))

----------


## zak1c

*.*,    ? _

----------


## .

*zak1c*,   ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Babay

> !
> 1.   (    )
>  :      ?


      android.permission.READ_PHONE_STATE
    ,     .
    ,     .
           .

----------


## zak1c

*Babay*,            ?

----------


## Babay

.    .

----------


## zak1c

*Babay*,      ?

----------


## Grinvas

.
       .  OS Android?
  ?
 //?

----------


## .

*Grinvas*,    ,

----------

